# National Haunters Convention May 4th - May 6th, 2012



## Buttercup

Hey Guys !

National Haunters Convention, 
May 4th - May 6th, 2012
http://www.nationalhauntersconvention.com

New larger location 
Greater Philadelphia Expo Center at Oaks !

New Hotel 
http://www.nationalhauntersconvention.com/hotel.htm

Characters Video





Entertainment Video





Vendors Video 





Horror Education Video





All in One Video





DAY OF THE DEAD themed costume ball on Cinco de Mayo !
http://www.cadaverscotillion.com

Vendor List 
(Note: vendors are still signing up, we will update this list periodically)
http://www.nationalhauntersconvention.com/vendors.htm

A Make Up WAR !
Think you're the best makeup artist in the industry?
PROVE IT!
http://www.makeupwar.com

PLENTY OF FUN EVENTS!
http://www.events.nationalhauntersconvention.com/

Tons of seminars! 
A complete list of classes and details of each class can be found at:
http://www.halloweenuniversity.com/
(Click the "professional school" link)
Please check back periodically, additional classes are still being planned.

Hope to see you there!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Looking forward to being there!


----------



## Joiseygal

It looks like I will be going to NHC again this year.  Roxy what day do you think you will be going? I hope we go on the same day again, but I'm not sure what day I will be going since I might be going with my boss from the haunt that I worked at.


----------



## GhoulishCop

Sharon,

Looks like I'll be going to NHC again this year too! I'll probably going on Saturday. Jay, Dave, and I were going to go to Hauntcon for the weekend, but Jay was having trouble getting off from work so it didn't make sense for a 6 hr. drive for one day, so we'll be hitting up NHC instead.

It was fun last year so I'm hoping for a repeat performance this time around too.

Rich


----------



## Spooky1

I believe Roxy and I are planning on being there Saturday also.


----------



## RoxyBlue

What Spooky1 said, Joisey - we plan on going on Saturday. I don't think HauntCast will have a booth this year, so we'll have to decide on a place for everyone to meet up as we did last year.


----------



## Joiseygal

If my boss doesn't go on Saturday than I will most likely just go the day that I can meet up with all you guys. I had a really good time last year and I don't want to miss out this year. We will have to figure out where we all can meet on Saturday as it gets closer. Hey Rich if I don't go with my boss than maybe we can all go up together?


----------



## HauntCast

The National Haunters Convention is giving EVERY Hauntcast subscriber a $25 VIP ticket to the 2012 National Haunters Convention. So any subscriber that goes to the show immediately saves back $25. Just thought I would let you guys know. 
hauntcast.net/


----------



## JustJimAZ

Sweet! I wish I could get the time off to go.


----------



## Buttercup

*2012 Haunt Tour*

Posting for Michael:

National Haunters Convention & Halloween Show Haunt Tour 2012 sponsored by D.A.F.E.
Located at the incredible:
Knoebel's Amusement Park
in Elysburg, PA. (www.Knoebels.com)

The 2012 Haunt Tour is going to be an amazing blast! For our National Haunters Convention & Halloween Show guests along with our DAFE friends we are going to have an Amusement Park opened up just for our Haunt Tour!!!

That's right, an exclusive Haunt Tour with multiple attractions in an Amusement Park opened just for us! Complete with dinner / concessions right inside the park. Never before seen footage of two completed Haunted House Dark Rides.

Haunted Coal Mine Haunted House Dark Ride - The Black Diamond
Classic Victorian Haunted House Dark Ride - Haunted Mansion

Numerous rides of each coupled with lights on behind the scene footage and secrets!

Don't Miss you chance at this amazing tour.

May 3rd, 2012 - Thursday:

- 2:00pm *SHARP* : Bus departs from Homewood Suites Valley Forge Hotel to head to Knoebel's Amusement Park in Elysburg, PA.

- 2:00pm to 4:00pm: Watch Movie on Bus
- 4:00pm : Arrive at Knoebel's, disembark from Bus

- Mining Museum Display tribute to the anthracite coal mining industry.

- Shooting Gallery with light shooting rifles on Moonshine Mountain.

- Black Diamond Haunted Coal Mine Themed Dark Ride (New and 100% Completed Attraction - Famous Golden Nugget Rebuilt Ride from Wildwood, NJ)

- Black Diamond Lights on Tour (First Behind The Scenes Tour Ever of the Completed Black Diamond! - Small Groups as desired)

- Pizza Party Provided at the International Food Court [Pizza Party with Drinks and Snacks Provided]

- Ride(s) on the Haunted Mansion*
* Voted favorite Darkride of any type for 10 years straight!

- Lights on Tour of the Haunted Mansion

- Talk from Knoebel's Park Executives about Haunted Mansion Stories and Insider Knowledge

- 8:15 pm : ** Sharp ** Bus Embarking and Heads back to Hotel
- 10:00 pm : Arrive back at Hotel


----------



## Devil

What to do!?!?! I was going to NHC then change my mind to Hauntcon. It looks like more vendors at hauntcon. Now I think about going to NHC just so it would be a day trip. It sucks why did both shows have to be on the same weekend


----------



## RoxyBlue

We feel your pain, Devil. I think they're actually hurting each other because there will be vendors who can't cover both.

We still plan on going up to NHC on Saturday of that weekend.


----------



## Buttercup

Posting for Michael:

What can NHC do that would TOP any other haunted house convention? How about if we bring, not one, but TWO haunted attractions RIGHT SMACK DAB INTO THE MIDDLE OF OUR SHOW FLOOR !!!! WITH ACTORS!! ( I say that because another con had a haunt without any actors.)

Psycho Trail will be providing us with rare, one of a kind attractions (both of them)







"Infected" (Zombie theme), and " Big Top Mayhem" ( 3D Clown theme ) Blood thirsty zombies and demented clowns await you around and twist and turn of Psycho Trail at our convention ! HOW COOL IS THAT ??!?!

Video of their 2010 event





A CON WITH TWO WORKING HAUNTS ON RIGHT ON THE SHOW FLOOR !!! WOWZERS !

NEW FLOORPLAN WITH HAUNTS:
http://www.nationalhauntersconvention.com/floorplan2012.pdf

P.S. There was a comment earlier in this thread about Hauntcon having more vendors than NHC, I just spoke with Michael and he said that we currently have 52 vendors (not booths, unique vendors) confirmed, and I just counted Hauntcon's vendor count and it's 36, so clearly NHC already have one and half times more vendors lined up. 
Not trying to be confrontational, and definitely not saying anything negative, I'm just double checking my facts.

Susan Marie Gay ( soon to be Susan BRUNER - getting married at NHC on Saturday May 5th at 10 am at the facade entrance and you're all invited !!)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Buttercup, perhaps someone could update the vendor list on your web site. There are definitely several vendors not showing yet.


----------



## FRIGHTGUY

Hey all! Hauntcast will have a table at the NHC and ill be manning it. It be great if we can do a hauntforum meetup again like last year. Whats everyone think?


----------



## Spooky1

FRIGHTGUY said:


> Hey all! Hauntcast will have a table at the NHC and ill be manning it. It be great if we can do a hauntforum meetup again like last year. Whats everyone think?


Sounds like a good plan to me!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yay, the vendor list has been updated! I see FaceOff Season 2 has a booth this year.

FG, we'll definitely do a meetup - gotta get that HF group picture for all posterity


----------



## FRIGHTGUY

Well lets set a time. It will be fun and im looking forward to seeing everyone! Also, a faceoff booth sounds cool! I wonder who will.be there?


----------



## Spooky1

I wonder who will be at the Faceoff booth?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Last year we met around 1 - 1:30 to give everyone enough time to get there. Joisey will need to chime in here as to whether that will work for her.


----------



## Joiseygal

Let me find out if Rich will be driving to the convention and I will let you know Roxy. I will ask Rich at the Make and Take to see if I will be going with him or driving to the convention myself. As far as I can tell 1 - 1:30 sounds like a good time. What about IMU, Jim, Mark or any of the other people from last year going to be at the convention???


----------



## Allen H

Turns out I will make it to NHC! I will see you there, I will be the guy who looks like me! Say Hi!


----------



## erik1

Who all is going this year?


----------



## FRIGHTGUY

Can't wait to see everyone and oh the guy who looks like Allen H, now that's going to be an awesome costume! Lol! JK Allen, it will be awesome to meet you! 1-1:30 at the HAUNTCAST Booth. We should be having a raffle again this year and potentially a teaser for the Magazine to hand out as well.


----------



## Devil

I'm IN... I will be there sometime in the morning so 1 - 1:30 works for me.


----------



## FRIGHTGUY

I just checked the vendor list and it has grown since last year. The addition of the 2 haunted houses on the premise really sounds fun! I am looking forward to this!


----------



## Allen H

*New Classes available!*

Hey guys, At National Haunters Convention
the stars aligned and I am able to get to NHC this year. I will be teaching two classes while I am there. I know classes can be hit or miss I swear these will be worth it. They are also very reasonably priced. 
here are the links to the classes, one is on *Costuming miracles* (things I have discovered) and the other is on *Haunt actor team work* I guarantee everyone will pick something up in these classes.
I hope to see you there!

http://www2.nationalhauntersconvention.com/Class.aspx?id=AH02

http://www2.nationalhauntersconvention.com/Class.aspx?id=AH01


----------



## Joiseygal

I'm looking forward to going to NHC. I will be going with Rich (GhoulishCop), on Saturday early in the morning. We will be there for the entire day, so we will meet at the HauntCast booth around 1pm. I hope I get a chance to meet the guy that looks like Allen. I hear if I met the real Allen he has messed up hands from all the burn marks from his heat gun.  Anyway looking forward to it!


----------



## Joiseygal

I wish you were teaching the costuming class on Saturday.  I might still sign up for the other class.


----------



## Allen H

I will gladly hang after class and get you my costuming class notes on Saturday if you like. I will print extra copies for you and other interested parties.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Woo-hoo, Allen will be there! I would love to meet the guy who has been so generous in sharing his knowledge and humor with his fellow haunters here.


----------



## Spooky1

Please make a copy for me and Roxy, Allen. We're looking forward to meeting you Saturday.


----------



## Allen H

I cant wait to meet you all. It should be a good time!


----------



## Joiseygal

Allen could you please make me a copy. I still might be taking your class, "Turning your actors into a team". Although I have a small amount of actors for my home haunt it might help me out. The price is right also.


----------



## Buttercup

Hey everyone ! Michael asked me to post this here for him.


SECOND HOTEL ACCOMMODATIONS MADE AVAILABLE:

Due to selling out our current hotel: 
We have made arrangements for discount reservations at a secondary hotel:
Homewood Suites by Hilton 
12 East Swedesford Rd 
Malvern Pa, 19355
610-296-3500
Please use discount code: NHC for the discount room rates.


We apologize for any inconveniences this may incur.


And be sure to swing by my booth The Things That Go Bump In The Night ! 

I'm bringing about $100,000 worth of merchandise to sell at bargain prices, almost all of it will be 50% off or more. 

Buttercup (aka Susan Marie Gaye soon to be Susan Marie Bruner.)


----------



## IMU

Well, since I already have a ticket waiting for me (Thanks to Hauntcast), I guess we should attend.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yay, IMU! I was hoping you and PirateLady would be there.

And this reminds me - we need to buy our tickets soon. Still planning on being there on Saturday of that weekend.


----------



## IMU

RoxyBlue said:


> And this reminds me - we need to buy our tickets soon. Still planning on being there on Saturday of that weekend.


You mean they sell out? Ut-oh ... guess I should order a ticket for the Mrs. Wouldn't want to show up and not have her be able to visit too!  :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, she might have something to say about that

Actually, I think we've bought tickets at the door without incident. It just saves a little time at the door if you have them already ordered.

So who do we have going this year? Off the top of my head, we have Spooky1 and myself, IMU and Pirate Lady, AllenH, Ghoulish Cop, JoiseyGal, Devil, and FrightGuy.


----------



## Death's Door

Grimghost, Twisted Spider, 8 Nightmare and I will be there to grace you with our presence. Can't wait to hopefully meet up with the Hauntforum members. I am sooooo looking forward to this because I have never been to a Halloween convention except for the Monster Mania convention in Cherry Hill, NJ.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Woot, DW! I believe the tentative plan is for HauntForum folks to meet at the Hauntcast booth around one-ish on Saturday if you're going to be there that day.


----------



## stagehand1975

I think I may actually be able to go this year.


----------



## Spooky1

Sounds like we may have a nice size group of Haunt Forum members there again this year.


----------



## Joiseygal

YAY..I can't wait!!!!


----------



## ststock23

Hey all, do all the vendors stick around Sunday? Never been to the convention, but can't get there until then.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's happened in the past (a vendor leaving after the Saturday show), but I believe most stay through the weekend.


----------



## hauntedyardofdoom

Just don't come too late on Sunday. I went last year on Sunday around noon or so and many booths were empty or packing up


----------



## ststock23

Thanks for the replies. I was afraid of that. I'll get there at opening.


----------



## FRIGHTGUY

Looking forward to see everyone there!


----------



## Buttercup

About the whole Are vendors around on Sunday? discussion

As Michael would say "How about I sweeten the pot?"
He loves to say that. 

I'm a 12 booth vendor at the convention, and at after 2 p.m. on Sunday?

BARGAIN BASEMENT PRICES! How low? 

Enough to make everybody on the forum jealous of your purchases. 

Susan Marie


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

12 booth, what company are you then?


----------



## Hauntiholik

frighteners entertainment said:


> 12 booth, what company are you then?


thethingsthatgobumpinthenight.com

Sounds like the vendors are guaranteed to be there on Sunday!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Almost time!

Spooky1 and 1 will probably get there somewhere in the neighborhood of 11 - 11:30 on Saturday morning. Hope to meet many HF folks around 1:00 at the HC booth.

I see Pennhurst has a booth reserved. I wonder if that's the same haunt place where Johnny Thunder has terrified millions


----------



## Spooky1

Saturday is getting closer.


----------



## Joiseygal

Spooky1 said:


> Saturday is getting closer.


YAY...I can't wait!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Well I wish all you haunters a wonderful time at the National Haunters Convention! I am green with envy:zombie:, but unfortunately my work schedule doesn't allow me to attend this year. I am hoping to make it next year if at all possible even though I will probably have to drag my husband along. He supports my haunting, but haunting isn't a mad passion for him, like it is for me. You guys have fun and be safe and takes LOTS of pictures so us picture ho's that didn't get to attend can live vicariously through you!


----------



## FRIGHTGUY

Its almost time..see you all at the Hauntcast booth!


----------



## MizLiz

We will be there Saturday morn. See you at the HC booth at 1:00!


----------



## Spooky1

Dang, I don't see Froggy's on the vendor list and I need a new jug of Freezin Juice this year.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Spooky1 said:


> Dang, I don't see Froggy's on the vendor list and I need a new jug of Freezin Juice this year.


Froggy's is here at hauntcon.


----------



## diggerc

Will be there Saturday 
will be there with minions.


----------



## GhoulishCop

Leaving in a few minutes to make my first stop at Joiseygal's place, then on to BobC's, and then doggieshop's place. We've got minions too Carl!

Looking forward to meeting up with all the NJ haunters that are going to be there -- in addition to the Jersey Devil M&T group, Frightguy is going to be there manning the Hauntcast booth and Dave from Pandemic Cemetery will be there as well. Pretty stoked about checking out the vendors too and seeing the 2 haunted houses they have set up.

Looks like it's set to be a great time!

Rich


----------



## MizLiz

It was great seeing everyone and meeting new haunters! John and I were on our way out of the building when we bumped into the Travel Channel's 'Making Monsters' crew: Distortions Unlimited owners Ed & Marsha Edmunds, master sculptor Jordu Schell. We chatted with them for a while and took a pic. We're huge fans of the show, so it totally made our day. Can you tell???










I put some other pics in my albums.


----------



## doggieshop

Just got home from the convention. Was nice to meet new friends and put faces to old ones. I loved meeting "Youtube Wednesday" Allen and giving him a big Hug. Great day with my fellow Haunt Forum Family! Super big THANKS to GhoulishCop for the taxi service!


----------



## trishaanne

I tried calling Sharon's phone to see where y'all were...we were looking for you guys. She didn't answer so we just wandered around by ourselves and came home...


----------



## Joiseygal

trishaanne said:


> I tried calling Sharon's phone to see where y'all were...we were looking for you guys. She didn't answer so we just wandered around by ourselves and came home...


I couldn't hear the phone!  I wish I knew you were at the convention!?!?!


----------



## trishaanne

I tried to calling you. We wanted to meet everyone that you were hanging out with. I even left a message. We just figured that since we had to move the make and takes that you guys hate us now and didn't want to see us!


----------



## hauntedyardofdoom

It was nice to meet you guys. My little girls had a blast at the convention.


----------



## Joiseygal

It was so nice to see everyone at the the convention! It seem small this year, but it was fun! I got the chance to meet new faces at the convention like Allen, Dead with Dave and hauntedyardofdoom. It was very nice meeting all of you. I also got to see friend's I met from past conventions and that is always a plus because it makes the trip, so much more enjoyable. Oh and Trishaanne thanks for the guilt trip! LOL..I have to say you had me going!


----------



## GhoulishCop

Pattie, I can't believe you were there! I'm sorry I didn't see you. I miss you guys!

I had a great time at NHC. Actually the ride down and back with Joiseygal, BobC, Annette, and doggieshop was probably the best! And then hanging out with Dead with Dave and Crazy Cart Lady really topped it off.

I have to say I was a bit disappointed in the show this year, but that was undoubtedly caused by the split loyalties of the vendors between Hauntcon and NHC. What a silly idea to schedule the two shows on the same weekend. They likely hurt each other instead of both profiting. Whoever was responsible for that -- and it couldn't simply be coincidence -- should be chained to a rack and flogged.

There were fewer vendors and despite the hype the two haunted house there were pretty lame. What happened to the clowns and zombies awaiting around every turn? Literally there were 3 kids (and one was what? 7 years old?). Seriously, for the amount of attention that got, particularly here on the boards promoting the show, it was incredibly poor. It seemed they scoured the storeroom of the convention center for their "props" too.

Overall I'm exceptionally happy I didn't have to pay to gain entrance this year, having gotten a free pass thanks to Hauntcast. I would have been really pissed had I paid $25. However my Hauntcast subscription continued to pay off as I won a couple of raffles held at the convention, including Midnight Syndicate's new CD and a couple of DC Cemetery prop-making books.

Having everyone get together at the Hauntcast booth is such a great idea. You get to meet up with people you have seen in awhile -- Hey! Roxy, Spooky, MizLiz!

I did buy a few things from some vendors there but was very disappointed in comparison to last year. I had actually hoped to pick up some air cylinders at the show, but there were no vendors there selling them! Well, one guy promised to hook me up with some but I could just buy from FrightProps directly for what he wanted (which I'll probably do anyway).

Sorry if this comes off as a rant, but, well, I guess it is. There was a lot of promotion of the show -- here on Hauntforum and elsewhere -- about how much bigger, better, faster, stronger this year's event was going to be and it failed on all accounts.

I didn't think the venue was better than when it was at King of Prussia (actually the introduction of slot machines -- one of the justifications given for moving the show, would have been a big improvement!), the vendor list was dramatically reduced, and the supposed high points of the show -- the two full-blown haunted attractions on site -- were a dismal failure.

The inflatable haunt was really interesting, but only because it was so different. But was that supposed to be an attraction or was it a vendor? If the former, then, um, where were the props? If the latter, where was the person to ask questions of about their product? A bit bewildering since there was nothing to indicate exactly what we were looking at or what it was supposed to be. No signage, materials, or even a phone number to call if interested.

I did think the hearse collection was cool, and the Zombie Truck was neat, but other than a few vendors who had some interesting things to sell (did anyone buy new kitchen cabinets there or sign up to have the bath refitted? WTF?!) I thought it was a poor effort.

I won't be returning to NHC next year and certainly not until I'm sure that my time (and money) won't be wasted like it was this year (well, not my money this time). I might give Hauntcon a look-see depending on where they locate, but from what I heard from people who went there, it wasn't a whole lot better there either.

*Note to people who run these shows:* if the show scheduling was the result of trying to one-up each other or knock each other down, I think you did yourselves and your attendees a huge disservice. And remember, it's better to underpromise and overdeliver than vice versa. Reputations and credibility are left in tatters when you do the opposite.

The day was a great time _despite_ the show because of the people I was with and those I met up with there. It was terrific meeting Allen Hopps of Stilt Beast Studio, an artist whose talents I hugely admire, and to see the look of bewilderment on his face when I greeted him with a big halloo like I was old friends with him because he had no idea who the hell I was. Must be tough being a YouTube star and everyone knowing you but you having no clue who all these people are that are coming up to you.

So, in short, it was a good time, but I won't be returning to NHC any time soon.

Rich


----------



## trishaanne

OK, before I get another phone call at fricken 11:00 PM, I was NOT at the convention yesterday and was just trying to tease Sharon. She is NOT a jerk for ignoring me, she IS a NICE person, a GREAT friend and a WONDERFUL human being. We were thinking of going but by the time our granddaughter got picked up it was too late to go. So, to recap....I was just trying to be a smarta** and Sharon is wonderful..lol. (OK Sharon, how did I do? Have I redeemed myself?)


----------



## GhoulishCop

Pattie,

Haha! It's funny you said you couldn't reach Sharon by phone because a couple of times at the show I _did_ try to call her to see where she was and couldn't get in touch with her. So when you said that, it sounded perfectly plausible to me.

With Kenny being retired now, I just might have expected you to take in some leisure time activities at the show. So has he woken up and felt like he should be going to work, or has he just laid in bed and said "_Hell, yeah!_" ?

And it's okay to jibe her, Sharon's not _that_ wonderful.

Rich


----------



## trishaanne

Rich, we were thinking of going, just for something different to do. But since we had the baby here all week while my daughter and son in law were in Oklahoma (we couldn't say no this time...his mom is dying). She didn't get picked up until around 11:00, and I wasn't going to go that late, pay $50.00 to get in the door for just a little while, and then find out it wasn't worth our money anyway. Didn't want to risk it. And in answer to your question, no, he has not woken up thinking about work, missing work, talking about work, nothing! He's been working in the yard all week cleaning out all the vines and stuff in the back yard. Keeping him busy because for some strange reason, he enjoys yard work..


----------



## Joiseygal

GhoulishCop said:


> Pattie,
> 
> Haha! It's funny you said you couldn't reach Sharon by phone because a couple of times at the show I _did_ try to call her to see where she was and couldn't get in touch with her. So when you said that, it sounded perfectly plausible to me.
> 
> With Kenny being retired now, I just might have expected you to take in some leisure time activities at the show. So has he woken up and felt like he should be going to work, or has he just laid in bed and said "_Hell, yeah!_" ?
> 
> And it's okay to jibe her, Sharon's not _that_ wonderful.
> 
> Rich


Hey I was enjoying Trishaanne's post for a whole 10 minutes until you decided to bash it!  So really Rich how do you really feel about the NHC because I don't think you were elaborate enough? I do agree about scheduling two big events the same weekend in a location so close. I would of liked to have more vendors to check out also. I just hope both conventions work out their differences because I think they might of lost some customers.  So lets get back to me being so wonderful! LOL..just kidding!


----------



## diggerc

Still all in all a thank you to Michael Bruner and the National haunters convention crew for once again bringing a Haunting convention so close to home. 
My brother Paul His girlfriend Debbie and her friend Carolyn all first timers at such a convention where pleased with what was there.


----------



## diggerc

I know where some people went now,
http://runforyourlives.com/locations/boston-massachusetts/


----------



## jaac98

This has been my 5th time at NHC and yes I was a little disappointed too. I believe that it was light with vendors was due to hauntcon scheduling their convention in the same state at the same time. Plus some vendors just didn't show. I'm sure next year when hauntcon moves to some other part of the country that NHC will be back up and running as usual, so don't count them out yet if this was your first time at NHC, give them another shot next year as it was not their fault that another show decided to show up where and when they run their convention. I'll be back here next year.


----------



## FRIGHTGUY

Hey everyone! A big thank you to all who stopped by the Hauntcast booth at the NHC yesterday. I had a blast seeing all of you both old friends and new. Its great to put faces to names and just share that passion for halloween. On behalf of the entire scream team thanks and stay scary! Grimlock.


----------



## Devil

GhoulishCop said:


> Pattie, I can't believe you were there! I'm sorry I didn't see you. I miss you guys!
> 
> I had a great time at NHC. Actually the ride down and back with Joiseygal, BobC, Annette, and doggieshop was probably the best! And then hanging out with Dead with Dave and Crazy Cart Lady really topped it off.
> 
> I have to say I was a bit disappointed in the show this year, but that was undoubtedly caused by the split loyalties of the vendors between Hauntcon and NHC. What a silly idea to schedule the two shows on the same weekend. They likely hurt each other instead of both profiting. Whoever was responsible for that -- and it couldn't simply be coincidence -- should be chained to a rack and flogged.
> 
> There were fewer vendors and despite the hype the two haunted house there were pretty lame. What happened to the clowns and zombies awaiting around every turn? Literally there were 3 kids (and one was what? 7 years old?). Seriously, for the amount of attention that got, particularly here on the boards promoting the show, it was incredibly poor. It seemed they scoured the storeroom of the convention center for their "props" too.
> 
> Overall I'm exceptionally happy I didn't have to pay to gain entrance this year, having gotten a free pass thanks to Hauntcast. I would have been really pissed had I paid $25. However my Hauntcast subscription continued to pay off as I won a couple of raffles held at the convention, including Midnight Syndicate's new CD and a couple of DC Cemetery prop-making books.
> 
> Having everyone get together at the Hauntcast booth is such a great idea. You get to meet up with people you have seen in awhile -- Hey! Roxy, Spooky, MizLiz!
> 
> I did buy a few things from some vendors there but was very disappointed in comparison to last year. I had actually hoped to pick up some air cylinders at the show, but there were no vendors there selling them! Well, one guy promised to hook me up with some but I could just buy from FrightProps directly for what he wanted (which I'll probably do anyway).
> 
> Sorry if this comes off as a rant, but, well, I guess it is. There was a lot of promotion of the show -- here on Hauntforum and elsewhere -- about how much bigger, better, faster, stronger this year's event was going to be and it failed on all accounts.
> 
> I didn't think the venue was better than when it was at King of Prussia (actually the introduction of slot machines -- one of the justifications given for moving the show, would have been a big improvement!), the vendor list was dramatically reduced, and the supposed high points of the show -- the two full-blown haunted attractions on site -- were a dismal failure.
> 
> The inflatable haunt was really interesting, but only because it was so different. But was that supposed to be an attraction or was it a vendor? If the former, then, um, where were the props? If the latter, where was the person to ask questions of about their product? A bit bewildering since there was nothing to indicate exactly what we were looking at or what it was supposed to be. No signage, materials, or even a phone number to call if interested.
> 
> I did think the hearse collection was cool, and the Zombie Truck was neat, but other than a few vendors who had some interesting things to sell (did anyone buy new kitchen cabinets there or sign up to have the bath refitted? WTF?!) I thought it was a poor effort.
> 
> I won't be returning to NHC next year and certainly not until I'm sure that my time (and money) won't be wasted like it was this year (well, not my money this time). I might give Hauntcon a look-see depending on where they locate, but from what I heard from people who went there, it wasn't a whole lot better there either.
> 
> *Note to people who run these shows:* if the show scheduling was the result of trying to one-up each other or knock each other down, I think you did yourselves and your attendees a huge disservice. And remember, it's better to underpromise and overdeliver than vice versa. Reputations and credibility are left in tatters when you do the opposite.
> 
> The day was a great time _despite_ the show because of the people I was with and those I met up with there. It was terrific meeting Allen Hopps of Stilt Beast Studio, an artist whose talents I hugely admire, and to see the look of bewilderment on his face when I greeted him with a big halloo like I was old friends with him because he had no idea who the hell I was. Must be tough being a YouTube star and everyone knowing you but you having no clue who all these people are that are coming up to you.
> 
> So, in short, it was a good time, but I won't be returning to NHC any time soon.
> 
> Rich


I agree with Rich.. This show was a big let down for me. I went last year for the first time and had a good time. The only down side is I did not bring enough money. This year I had the money but less vendors  But hey I could of bought new kitchen cabinets or had my bath refitted! (bad move NHC). I too would have been pissed if had I paid $25 to get in..! Thank you HAUNTCAST..! I will be back next year? Only if NHC steps up their game!

On a good note it was great seeing other haunters! Now off to Midwest


----------



## GhoulishCop

_Ack!_ Mark I saw you by the Hauntcast booth but I was having a conversation with someone at the time. By the time I was finished you were gone and I was never able to find you again. I had wanted to catch up with you.

Have fun at Midwest though! I'll see you again one of these days.

Rich


----------



## studiokraft

Oh good, I am actually happy to see posts about how disappointing the NHC was, as I was concerned it was just my wife and I having too high expectations. We went on Saturday and were as bewildered as others with the bath fitters and kitchen cabinet booths while others that sounded interesting sat empty.

Also good to know that there was a conflict between the cons that may attribute to the weak vendor showing at NHC, since that means it is an easy fix for next year. Unlike some others who posted, we did have to pay $25 each to get in and left rather unsatisfied with the experience.

Hopefully next year there will be no schedule conflicts and there will be more vendors at NHC, and hopefully those vendors have cool props and parts to sell since the DVDs, books and mags at many of the booths just weren't worth the price of admission.

I am sure it's difficult to put something like NHC together and I applaud the efforts of the organizers and am thankful to have a con so close to home. I just wanted to add my voice to those who felt let down with this show and provide feedback so that hopefully it can be improved upon in the years to come. (Pittsburgh and St. Louis are a hike!)


----------



## Spooky1

It was fun to see all the Haunt forum folks at NHC. I'll agree that I was disappointed with the lack of props and prop components. I too had come prepared to spend some money, and went home with most of it still in my pocket. I was hoping to get a little education on prop controllers and the like, but they just weren't there this year. I'm not sure if they were at Hauntcon, or just haven't made enough sales at past shows to justify coming to NHC. There were a number of vendors with very cool indoor decoration wears, and we did pickup a few things from them. Overall we had fun looking at what was there and I hope there will be more next year to entice us to come again.


----------



## ststock23

Ditto to most of the previous posts. If I had paid to get in, I would have been furious. The convention was disappointing to say the least. I didn't go expecting to buy much, but get ideas, since I prefer building my own props. The "haunted attraction" was also pathetic. A maze of fencing with 3 actors following you through. Really??


----------



## Darkmaster

ststock23 said:


> Ditto to most of the previous posts. If I had paid to get in, I would have been furious. The convention was disappointing to say the least. I didn't go expecting to buy much, but get ideas, since I prefer building my own props. The "haunted attraction" was also pathetic. A maze of fencing with 3 actors following you through. Really??


This doesn't surprise me. Was the "Haunted Atrraction" done by a "Pro"? I'm not knocking haunts, just saying.


----------



## studiokraft

ststock23 said:


> I didn't go expecting to buy much, but get ideas, since I prefer building my own props. The "haunted attraction" was also pathetic. A maze of fencing with 3 actors following you through. Really??


Yes, I was hoping for a bit of inspiration as well - the videos from previous years had us really stoked. There were a couple of vendors that had some really cool props and items, but the majority of the booths were unfortunately not very inspiring.

Here's hoping for next year, I guess...


----------



## ststock23

Darkmaster said:


> This doesn't surprise me. Was the "Haunted Atrraction" done by a "Pro"? I'm not knocking haunts, just saying.


They did say they were a yard haunt in South Jersey. I hope they don't charge!


----------



## Death's Door

I must say that for my first big Halloween convention (Other than Monster Mania), I had cash in my pocket when I got there and had cash in my pocket when I left. Our M&T group got there around 10 a.m. and we were finished and ready to leave by 12:00. I didn't have any high expectations because I already was aware of Hauntcon and NHC being on the same day that it would be a low turnout with vendors. I was right. I was hoping to be spending for some animated mechanisms and other things for prop building. I did get a new hot wire from the foam factory. I did sit in on a class with Lesley Bannetynne (the author of a few Halloween books) and got to talk with her and have my picture taken with her. Of course, I love being with my group and still had a great day with them. I'm just glad I didn't have to pay to get in.


----------



## diggerc

As one who attends motorcycle shows. The odd bathroom / kitchen remodel booth are everywhere because sooner or later .....well we all need both sooner or later.


----------



## stagehand1975

I have to agree with some if the above post. This was my first visit to NHC and I was very disapointed. At least my Hauntcast subscription covered my way in but the 5 hour drive wasn't worth it. I could only go on Friday. I was told that Friday is the slow day. Slow, hauntcast wasn't even there. Of all of the booths that were setup, half were labeled and still empty. 

I understand it may be the slow day but for the new.attendee to drive so far with a pocket full of cash and not see ANY of vendors I was hoping to see. To me it was half flea market, half craft show. If you are going to open a convention and as a vendor you sing up to be there. An attendee such as my self should expect the same vendors on the first day as on the second day. 

There was one hearse on display, the zombie truck and a pumkin roadster. 

As for the haunts, I spoke with them after I went through. The convention center wouldn't zone off the lights in that section and also wouldn't let them put covers on the haunts. You can't have an effective blacklight 3d haunt with that much overhead light. The haunt owners themselves were very disappointed.

What was the black.inflatable thing. There was nothing in it and nothing outside of it.

As for the competion convention. It's not NHCs fault, there dates are posted 2 to 3 years in advance. So Hauntcon either did it on purpose or just didnt care.

If I try again to waist 5 hours and a tank of gas again, it will be on Saturday.


----------



## fontgeek

As far as the "conflict" goes, these things tend to be scheduled a couple of years ahead, and nobody wants to be the second convention when it comes to the selling side of things. So they will schedule things in conflict and hope that their show will be the busier one. Haunters, like fans or groups that have other shows or cons, tend to spend their money at the first of the multiple shows, so the show(s) that are second or third in line tend to get little or nothing. And because of that, vendors want to be at the one where they will get the most exposure and the most money. Yes, it would be nice to get a show that's aimed at the consumer, and will offer the same kind of show and sell opportunities that the "Pro" version of the shows tend to get, but don't hold your breath waiting for that to happen. The economy is tight so the venders have to be choosey about where they can and will go, and they'll pick the spot that can do the most good for their business.


----------



## IMU

Well ... we were there, had the group photo and turned around to chat a bit and everyone split. Oh well ... guess it went with the whole "theme" of this years show ... disappointment.


----------



## GhoulishCop

Sorry, IMU! I know there were 7 of us that were starving at that point and after the photo shoot we were itchin' to go shovel food down our throats and just about ran out of the place. 

Rich


----------



## badger

I am not taking either side of the "NHC vs HC" argument, but one of the reasons HC was where it was this year was because Pittsburgh simply gave the best incentives to have them hold their show at that particular convention center. I know of at least one other city that was in contention for the 2012 show but I'm assuming Pittsburgh offered something the other didn't. If I was putting on a traveling show, I would follow the money too.

I believe both shows did suffer a bit, but we shall see what happens next year...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, personally, I had a great time. So there

I'm going through the 200+ photos we took so I can post a slideshow.


----------



## diggerc

One should remember' the top end builder are not there to provide home haunters with inspiration but to showcase and sell there wares and if a con does not generate revenue thay will stop showing up plane and simple. for me It's about meeting other haunters.


----------



## The Watcher

I have been working so I missed this one. But The vendor that go don't try and cater to home haunters or people that might stop by. 90% of people are not going to buy a mask that runs 100.00 to 300.00. There are simply to many out there under 50.00 that look great. If vendors want to make money they need to get under 50.00 whit some items. Froggy's fog can sell out because they are there. They still have Higher priced items also. But I doubt they bring 100, 300.00 foggers with them. If some of these home haunters were to set up a booth selling simple circuit boards, timers, leds, quarts of liquid latex. Even Poisin's sound effect cd's, small motors, prop plans, 3D paint. Be there to help people understand the product. Yes we can order all these. But lets face it, you go to the grocery store to grab some coffee, but you end up spending 20 bucks. Because it was right there in front of you. When I went to Hauntcon in Florida A vendor had had led skull eyes on a speed controller. They sold out the first day. They were 20.00 a set. Like Spooky1, I left Florida with money I had intended to spend. But one of the vendors never showed up. Watching a 3000.00 dollar monster come to life is great. But I doubt many will ever be sold at either one of these cons.


----------



## stagehand1975

But froggy's fog wasn't even there. At least on Friday, there wasn't one vendor selling.anything parts related other than a few used cylinders. No fog juice vendors at all no for machines, no controllers, no lighting, no mini led, nothing. There were more booths selling home decor nick nack type stuff. And i am sorry, I am sure they paid to be there buy there is no place for rebath or kitchen cabinets at NHC. You should see the looks they were getting.

So to tell you, I am a pro haunter and I went there looking to spend alot of money specificaly on fog juice, controllers and parts and all I went home with was three haunt music cds. 

I am kind of trying to get a point across, it is not NHC's fault. There dates are 2 to 3 years published ahead of time. But it really does make a first time attendee not want to return. The horror convention we had in my hometown last year was bigger than this.

Sorry for the rant but it needs to be proven to me that next.year with no competition will be what I have always heard it hyped up to be.


----------



## Spooky1

I'm wondering if someone at re-bath saw some haunt videos with the disgusting bathroom scenes, and thought haunters would be a good target for a bathroom remodel.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Sorry I missed everyone at NHC. I hope to make it next year. I was at HauntCon and I would say that their vendor floor suffered as well, but not quite as much as NHC from what I see here. 

The problem started two years ago when NHC decided to go head to head with Hauntcon and scheduled on the same weekend that Hauntcon was already booked for. This year was pay back I guess. But, from what I've heard the shows will be playing nice in the future. This year I would have gone to both shows had they been on different weekends. 

I will say that bath fitters and cabinets is NOT acceptable. Glad I wasn't there for that debacle. Keep it a haunt show fellas.


----------



## beaker

Rick from Smooth-On here...
I wanted to stop by and thank everyone at the show for the warm welcome and I hope I answered some questions for everyone. Next year, I am working with Michael Bruner to do some more demos and explain material better and a class or two.
Again,
Thanks!
Rick


----------



## Devil

beaker said:


> Rick from Smooth-On here...
> I wanted to stop by and thank everyone at the show for the warm welcome and I hope I answered some questions for everyone. Next year, I am working with Michael Bruner to do some more demos and explain material better and a class or two.
> Again,
> Thanks!
> Rick


Now that is a class I would goto..!


----------

